# Bump on my cats ear



## Angela. (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey everyone!


Yesterday I noticed a bump in my 13 year old cats ear. I gave her a bath last week and cleaned her ears and I am pretty sure I wouldn't have misses seeing this so I think it is new. She has a vet appointment tomorrow. I am just wondering if anyone knows what this could be?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hopefully, it's just a lipoma=fatty tumor. But have your vet check it out for sure. 
Here's a website you may find helpful:
Skin Lumps and Bumps in Cats: What You Should Know


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Were you able to find out what the bump is?


----------

